# Pigeon Cooing at me - what can it mean?



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

So, to give you the back story, I had a pair of pigeons nesting outside my kitchen window on a ledge under the fire escape for years. Then the owner netted over the lightwell and they were homeless. The closest space to the gate leading to the lightwell happened to be my carport space, which had a big water pipe in the back, unsuitable for nesting but suitable for roosting. After they were evicted, they hung out there every night. Then one day I found a dead pigeon in the driveway and that night and for several nights afterward, there was only one pigeon on the pipe in my carport. Then that pigeon no longer showed up. I keep my pigeon seed in my trunk and, because one neighbor in particular is a night owl who hates pigeons, and his apartment overlooks the roof of the freestanding carport where I used to throw the pigeon seed, I have begun to just put the pigeon seed in and around my car. It's a perfect location because it's a single stall (unlike all the others which are double stalls) and it's at the end of the building so nobody ever passes it.

Anyway, two nights ago when I went out and opened my trunk and started putting out the seed, I heard cooing.

Normally the pigeons don't move at night. They just roost and stay still. 

I didn't know where the cooing noise was coming from - but quickly discovered there was a big fat pigeon on the pipe where the pair used to roost, and he was cooing at me!

I've never had a pigeon make any noise when I was around, unless it was courting another pigeon. Even the ones that like and recognize me have never vocalized.

His coo sounded a little raspy so I wondered whether he was sick, but his affect was very bright and alert.

Anyhoo, he was there again tonight when I went out, and he cooed at me a bit tonight!

Mind you I don't know what sex it is, or whether it's actually cooing, but it's definitely vocalization.

Do I have a new boyfriend?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

SerendipityCA said:


> So, to give you the back story, I had a pair of pigeons nesting outside my kitchen window on a ledge under the fire escape for years. Then the owner netted over the lightwell and they were homeless. The closest space to the gate leading to the lightwell happened to be my carport space, which had a big water pipe in the back, unsuitable for nesting but suitable for roosting. After they were evicted, they hung out there every night. Then one day I found a dead pigeon in the driveway and that night and for several nights afterward, there was only one pigeon on the pipe in my carport. Then that pigeon no longer showed up. I keep my pigeon seed in my trunk and, because one neighbor in particular is a night owl who hates pigeons, and his apartment overlooks the roof of the freestanding carport where I used to throw the pigeon seed, I have begun to just put the pigeon seed in and around my car. It's a perfect location because it's a single stall (unlike all the others which are double stalls) and it's at the end of the building so nobody ever passes it.
> 
> Anyway, two nights ago when I went out and opened my trunk and started putting out the seed, I heard cooing.
> 
> ...


Maybe  lol

Sometimes when my ringnecks are startled at night they coo a little--maybe this holds true for pigeons?
On the other hand, sometimes my doves also coo when they think it's time for ME to go to bed lol.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"Pigeon Cooing at me - what can it mean?"


he likes you.


----------

